# Decap brine shrimp questions



## mussum (Jun 13, 2013)

So i got a couple of questions:
I bought a bag of decapsulated brine shrimp, which were marked as ''non-hatching''. Is it so that you cannot hatch all decap brine shrimp eggs, or that only this specific type won't hatch?
I understand a lot of people feed the decap eggs directly to fish, but how good would that be for betta fry? Even if u hydrate them first, would they go for something that doesnt move?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes and no. Each spawn varies. Some do, some don't. I don't have any experience with buying decap, but I do decap my own and then hatch it. It's worth a try for you. You can just get it off aquabid.com, guaranteed to hatch. I hoped this helped somewhat. Let me know if you need further information.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive fed it to fry once they started taking nonlive foods.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Decaps CAN be hatched if you do it yourself.

http://youtu.be/njmiRcJ7G3s


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Hes using regular brine shrimp eggs, I'm confused. I have a package of decaps, marketed as food and nonhatching- they are bright orange and will all sink eventually.. my thing is hatchable eggs are brown and often stick to the top and sides of whatever vs all sinking.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Wish I could help.. I just get BBS eggs and hatch them.. so simple lol.. add water, add salt, add air bubbles and the next day lots of swimming food


----------

